# UTV users



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a quick poll... How many of us are UTV users, what type of equipment do you use, and is it modified?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I haven't modified my W60's yet, but I plan to put in a 120gb WD drive sometime soon!


----------



## mwhitted (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Neil Derryberry _
> *I haven't modified my W60's yet, but I plan to put in a 120gb WD drive sometime soon! *


I will probably modify my W60 down the road. One or both of the T60s (2 currently unmodified) will probably come first, since we use them more. But the UTV is so *easy* to mod.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Eerily easy... like MS wants you to do it. If only usb ethernet was enabled....


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

You can use the USB for a USB keyboard.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, there are two unmodified RCAs and one modded with a 100 gig. How do we count that?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I edited the poll. Thanks!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I also have two unaltered RCA's. I voted once, but can't again.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

I have a 80 gig Seagate on deck (waiting for warranty to expire)


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Warranty, schmarranty, pop it in!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

HarryD, I've heard that most folks have only had success with WD units.... it would be cool news indeed if you get a different brand to work, because I don't particularly care for WD.


----------



## Chardo (Apr 11, 2002)

How do I swap a new HD into a W60? Is it just like putting a new drive into a desktop? Are there any settings to backup/transfer and how? What about compatability, warranty, etc.

Please let me know all the details. Drives are so cheap now that it makes sense to upgrade, if it's not too difficult.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Here are the steps to upgrade including pictures (it seems very easy):

http://www.blindsquirrel.org/utv/

There is also a link from that site that tells how to reuse the 45GB hard drive in a computer.

Good luck.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Neil,

Someone already beat me to it.. It's been done with a Seagate.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I just bought a WD1200AB 120GB hard drive for one of my UTVs that the warranty just expired. It should be here on Wednesday. I am excited to get it installed and see the thing say "105 Hours" on it. I keep running out of space.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

HarryD... Didn't know that. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I can speak from experience now about upgrading. I upgraded to a 120GB HD today and it works great. Took a while for the upgrade to come over the phone line, but all is well. It says that the capacity is now 105 hours.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

I've read other instruction sets that talk about copying drives w/ a computer.... is this the download that the unit does?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

no, when you drop in a new drive the UTV formats it, sets ide security and downloads the entire UTV app via the modem.


----------

